# See what I found at the feed store today.



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Need a little help identifying these. 
I stopped in my local feed store and asked if they had any feed infested with bugs. Their black eyed peas were completely infested, I got about 3 gallons for $6.00 I made sure they don't use any pesticides around their feed.
I tried some with some of my tincs, but they mostly did the tongue dragging thing like they taste disgusting.
So I'm trying to figure out what these guys are and if they can be cultured like rice flour beetles and feed out the larvae.


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

I had those in a bag of finch feed and they grew into those pesky, tiny moths and took over my house.....

That was at least 3 months ago and I'm still killing the stupid things.

Needless to say, I hate them with a burning passion.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm pretty sure beetles don't turn into moths. It would be a pretty neat trick though.
I think they may be red flour beetles based on their antenna segments.
*This is my photo under microscope.*


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Well the fact that they didn't like the adults isn't any surprise since they are a species of Tribolium. I suspect T. confusum but they could also be T. castaneum. 

You can tell them apart by looking that these diagrams red and confused flour beetles - Tribolium Spp. 

Ed


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

Based on the one picture, I'd say they're confused flour beetles.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm happy you saw this Ed. Can Red flour beetles be raised the same way as confused flour beetles? I can't find any larvae, and the beetles are within the beans, just like bean beetles; which I already have tons.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Yep, you can raise them the same way. Just make sure to dispose of the beans appropriately to keep them from contaminating foods in your house... 

Ed


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Strange; I hadn't heard that flour beetles will hatch and bore into beans. I thought they only lived in the dust.

I also found these tiny guys in with the beans. I think they are psocids. 

*Crawling on the top edge of a toilet paper tube.*








*Microscope image*








Any idea?


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

Reef_Haven said:


> I'm pretty sure beetles don't turn into moths. It would be a pretty neat trick though.


Then I suppose the beetles and moths were living together off the seed, because there were moths and what you have posted above.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Looks like some kind of tenebrionid beetle.


----------



## DemonicalEnvy (Sep 7, 2011)

THose second bugs you found look like bugs i just seen on the show Infested on Animal Planet they were bird mites. Though i am not expert only my opinion.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

The second invertebrate are psocids aka booklice. 

Ed


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

I would assume frogs eat booklice, are there any downsides to them? Can they be cultured?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

See http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/fo...milio-froglet-feeder-insect-2.html#post526142 


Ed


----------



## ernestplutko (Sep 11, 2011)

You bought the black eye peas at a feed store? I can't find a source of BEP except at the grocery stores in one lb packages. What state do you live in? I live in Minnesota.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

So, I was beginning to think my beetles were all too old to breed or maybe were all males, cause I read that the females die younger than the males. Something like 4 months or so, can't remember exactly now. Also, I never saw any beetle sex going on out of all those beetles. There was a very strong quinone smell as well. Which I believe inhibits eggs from developing.
Anyway, I finally started seeing some larvae about 10 days ago in some of the cultures I made up with fresh whole wheat flour and about 10% brewers yeast.
Here is the result from sifting just a few spoonfulls today. Some of the instars have already begun to pupate. I'm going to try to refrigerate a small amount and see if they will last a bit longer, like meal worms.


*Sifter and 16oz culture*









*Sifted flour beetle larvae from one tablespoon*









*Clean sifted beatle larvae ready to feed*









*Feeding out in pill bottle lid*









Another pill bottle is partially buried in the substrate between the Patricia. This has a spoonful of FF media and mags I was trying out for another feeding option. 
Guess they'll have to go on a diet for a while now, after these trials.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Neat project with the beetles. How about the booklice? Are you working on culturing them as well?


----------

